

Vocablurry - exavir
https://vocablurry.com/

======
pathikrit
Something similar I built a while ago: [http://vocowl.com](http://vocowl.com)

~~~
exavir
Very nice, different approach. You might want to work to improve the UX of it
and then it will be great.

